# 1000w hps



## trigger (Aug 23, 2007)

i have a 1000w hps an the temp in the room goes up 2 95 what can i do cause i hear thins slows growth  alot i need a cheap way 2 prevent it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2007)

*Do you have any kind of venting in your grow area?*


----------



## trigger (Aug 23, 2007)

jus a window right out side the room with a box fan


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 23, 2007)

With that much wattage pumping in your room, you are going to need an a/c unit in the summer months.  That's why I don't grow inside during the summer!


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 23, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> With that much wattage pumping in your room, you are going to need an a/c unit in the summer months.  That's why I don't grow inside during the summer!


How about 2 1000w with an a/c vent in the room. Will I still need a seperate a/c unit?


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 23, 2007)

Nah, that should be alright if you are pulling in more cool air from other parts of the house...  Just monitor it the  first few days.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 23, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> How about 2 1000w with an a/c vent in the room. Will I still need a seperate a/c unit?


 

I would say yes.  

because im going through some temp issues.  And I have AC vent
in my grow room.

why??

my 1000w lights set to come on at 7pm to 7am (off peak hours and cooler outside temps)..  Problem is, during the day when its hot, the AC comes on and cools my air/light tight room.  No big deal because it gets down to 
about 60-65F.  But in the evenings/morning when lights are on.  Its cool
outside, so my AC doesn't need to come on.  BUT my 1000w lights are on
heating the room up, but no AC to cool it down.  even with my Exhaust
fan with carbon filter, a 4in vent tub for cool air in from laundry room,
2 fans.  My high temps get to about 89-93F.  

My plants dont seem to mind it.. But deffinately something to keep an 
eye on.

BTW:  if you can put your ballast out your grow room.  1000W gets 
rather hot.


----------



## mendo local (Aug 23, 2007)

AIR COOLED LIGHTS! Thats the best method to keep temps at a minimum.


----------

